
Camels in Roman Britain? - Hooke
https://www.forbes.com/sites/drsarahbond/2017/11/17/were-there-camels-in-roman-britain-new-evidence-suggests-camels-were-common-across-the-empire/#3380d7bd23f8
======
baybal2
Few people know, but it was as recent as in nineteen-forties, when camels were
kept and bred in Siberia as far north as latitude 60

------
JPLeRouzic
Camels or Dromedaries had a strong advantage over other animals like horses:
They did not need roads in good shape, nor fields where to eat.

It is important because at that time, creating and maintaining a road and
relays was really costly for states, and states at the same time, needed to
tax businesses which could not exist without roads (or ports/boats).

~~~
lostboys67
The Romans where known for building roads :-)

~~~
robin_reala
Lots of them in Britain still exist (in modern form):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_roads_in_Britannia#List_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roman_roads_in_Britannia#List_of_Roman_Roads_and_modern_numberings)

~~~
toyg
all over Western Europe, in fact.

------
oeuviz
> _deserves a dromed-ic revision._

dromed-ic... really? _sigh_

